# Gypsy my bombay in disquise



## yesdear (Sep 10, 2014)

My new cat gypsy is trying to tell me , she has a lot of bombay in her .
She has a medium sized muscular build with a panther like apperance , and her black nose and leather like feel and her black paws ...
5 toes in the front and 4 in the back and her eyes are a greenish color

Now from all my investigation work I have been doing she fits all the characteristics of a bombay to a tee ...

Gypsy is a stray from North Woods Humane Society up in Hayward , Wis and will be 2 Dec 27th ...


She loves to play fetch with my 4 year granddaughter emalia ...
Now emalia will throw her super ball and gypsy does not move until emalia Says go get it girl ...
Now someone had to teach gypsy this and it was not me...

I have had quite a few cats growing up and til now , I have never had a cat like this ever ...

She is very stranger friendly and just loves children , and runs to the door to meet who ever walks though the door ....

She is so happy and great fun to be around and seems to be very loyal , and the sweetest little girl I have ever had ...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yesdear,
I don't know about her being a Bombay...
But...you certainly have a Beautiful Mini House Pather and a talented one at that!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

She's a lovely girl, very sweet and smart.

The chances of her being even part Bombay is very unlikely. Imo her face shape and coat texture (what it looks like) is not what a Bombay would be.

Her personality sounds a lot like my MowMow (ginger cat in my signature).


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Split this off of the other thread as it was over a year old. Please do not bump old threads. 

Your cat is very cute...love black cats! But the chances of her being Bombay or even having any Bombay in her are about the same as hitting the lottery. The personality characteristics fit my Maine **** to a T...and I know she's not a Bombay


----------



## yesdear (Sep 10, 2014)

*Not a bombay , thats ok*

Yesterday we had several people over and gypsy was the subject everyone was talking about , as she was taking turns curling up on all my quest laps and making her weird cuing sound she makes 
.
And when she was wasn't melting everyone hearts , gypsy was on the floor surrounded by babies as she didn't have a care in the world or as she would rub up to all the little ones...

Everyone wanted to take her home with them .....

It's like sorry guys and gals , gypsy is my baby forever and ever to spoil and enjoy 

She is truly unbelievable

I am sorry if I bumped into someones post , thought I was starting a new one ..

I will try and move it somehow


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It was already taken care of, no worries. :grin:


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi yesdear! Gypsy is beautiful, regardless of what her lineage is! LOVE those black kitties! :love2

As to your thinking Gypsy is a Bombay, or at least partly, I have to agree with the others...Bombay's are pretty rare. I can totally relate to your thinking, because of my Jules...I've heard people telling me everything from Bombay, Oriental Shorthair, generic Siamese, to Havana Brown.

Havana Brown is the only one that would make the most sense to me. He has the lightbulb shaped head, muscular body, uses his paws for EVERYTHING, is wonderful with strangers and everything new (so curious!), and of course that sable color (although mostly on his underside and front legs, and when you part his fur). The real selling point is that there's a local vet who breeds purebred cats (Maine Coons and previously Orientals) who says she sees Havana in him...

...but I know how rare they are, so I just have a hard time believing it. Of course it would be an incredible find to know for sure!

All in all, I just love my little pocket panther, and I don't care what his lineage is. He's a handsome, exotic looking, wonderful boy, and while he's got SOME oriental breed in there somewhere, I know how rare Havana Browns are. I just love him for who he is...and I know you love Gypsy the same way! 

On a total side note, I noticed you're from Milwaukee. I'm originally from West Bend, your just-to-the-north-neighbor! :thumb


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Gypsy is a darling. So sweet. I think that you made out like a bandit with her. Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I just noticed your avatar! Is Gypsy playing with some bills? Oh, yes she is a spoiled baby! She can get away with anything! Pretty cute!


----------



## yesdear (Sep 10, 2014)

*how does one go about finding out for sure*

Is there a blood test , that could tell if gypsy has any bombay in her ????????

Or how would I go about finding a definite answer ????????


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Nope, no blood tests and no way to know for sure but as others have said the percent of possibility would be so small as to be practically nonexistent. Just enjoy your pretty, friendly girl - would it change anything if you knew? :blackcat


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

There is a blood test, it's about 120.00. It compares your cats dna to 29 of the most common breeds. The Bombay is not among the 29 most common breeds since it's a very rare breed.

Imo you're more likely to be hit by lightening than to find out your cat has Bombay anywhere in it's near past generations. 

Gypsy is a beautiful cat, but she hasn't got any recent (or distant, imo) Bombay in her.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Like MowMow said, I don't think there is a test to determine Bombay. Even if there were, genetic tests in cats/dogs are usually a joke and don't actually determine anything.

I think you should be happy that Gypsy is healthy, happy and gorgeous with a clearly great personality... who cares if she's a particular breed?

Her chances of being a Bombay are incredibly unlikely... but her being a great cat is 100%.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Gorgeous, I love black kitties! But like everyone said, there is nearly a 100% chance there is no bombay in her. Bombay's are an extremely rare breed, and most people don't let their intact purebreds roam around with strays.

Your cat might have bombay characteristics because purebred cats were developed through the selective breeding of moggies. People bred cats with characteristics they liked and eventually, after a few generations, the cats began breeding consistently for those traits.

It wouldn't be worth your time or money to get her DNA tested, even if you could. Cats aren't like dogs, breed has far less an affect on their temperaments. Just keep enjoying your beautiful kitty.


----------

